# Dar una paliza a alguien



## María Madrid

Necesito una expresión similar a la del título pero que sea muy barriobajera para España. El contexto es el diálgo entre dos miembros de una banda mafiosa en la que el superior le ordena al otro que le dé una lección a otra persona que se la está buscando. Así que nada de buenas formas.  

Partir la cara o la crisma me suena demasiado suave. Os agradeceré vuestras sugerencias. Saludos,


----------



## Bilma

partir la madre.....¿o es muy mexicana la frase?


----------



## Bilma

surtir a golpes???


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias por tus sugerencias Bilma.

Lo que necesito es un tipo de expresión que quede natural en personas que se muevan en ambientes delictivos (de España) y que por lo tanto resulte muy malsonante. No creo que sea un tipo de jerga ni remotamente parecida a la que se use en Méjico. Gracias de nuevo. Saludos,


----------



## aceituna

Hola María:

Te propongo algunas, aunque creo que son suficientemente barriobajeras...

Currar a alguien, zurrarle, partirle las piernas, hacerlo pedazos, atizar, sacudir, hacer papilla, machacar,...

Saludos,
Inés


----------



## Bilma

María Madrid said:


> Gracias por tus sugerencias Bilma.
> 
> Lo que necesito es un tipo de expresión que quede natural en personas que se muevan en ambientes delictivos (de España) y que por lo tanto resulte muy malsonante. No creo que sea un tipo de jerga ni remotamente parecida a la que se use en Méjico. Gracias de nuevo. Saludos,


 

Eso pensé.


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias a las dos!

Me han sugerido "correr a hostias" pero me suena más rural que marginal. ¿Qué opináis? Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

También puedes darle de ostias hasta en el carnet de identidad. A lo mejor no te parece tan rural.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, se trata de una expresión barriobajera para España, pero a falta de más contexto, puedo suponer que el jefe de la banda es un chileno.
Si así fuera, este diría algo así como: “¡Quiero que agarren a ese hue’ón y le saquen la cresta!... ¡Déjenlo pa’ la cagá!”
Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Jajaja, Vampiro. Juegas con ventaja! Pero la verdad es que como sea de donde sea el capo no da esas instrucciones en español, tengo que pasarlo a una expresión equivalente en el español más macarra que de por aquí. Pero me apunto tus sugerencias, que desde luego reflejan el espíritu del original! Gracias de nuevo. Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

¿Y si los estupas te meten una manga de trucos hasta que empieces a aflojar y salgas najando?


----------



## María Madrid

Ni sé qué son los estupas, ni tampoco trata la frase de que haya que pegar a alguien para que confiese o lo que sea que signfique aflojar.

No sé hasta qué punto es comprensible "meter una manga de trucos" como sinónimo de dar una paliza, si es que eso es lo que signfica.


----------



## Magazine

Algo vulgar entonces

Puto cabrón, córtale los güevos

Ese cabrón va a cobrar....

A ese hijo de puta córtale los huevos y méteselos en la puta boca 

Córtale los huevos a ese desgraciado y después de cortárselos tiraselos a los perros

Pétale la cabeza a ese cabrón de mierda


----------



## alexacohen

Oh, perdón. 

Creí que el hilo iba preguntaba precisamente por eso. Por sinónimos _muy _barriobajeros de dar una paliza a alguien.

Como al parecer dar unas hostias es _rural_ y no _marginal,_ creo que es evidente por el contexto que el tipo de lenguaje que he utilizado es absolutamente marginal, y de acuerdo con el uso del lenguaje que utilizaría una población delincuente.

Las palabras se encuentran fácilmente en cualquier diccionario _cheli._


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias a todos por vuestro entusiasmo. Recuerdo, eso sí, que sólo quería un sinónimo para dar una paliza, no incluir insultos varios. 

Diccionarios chelis no tengo ninguno, pero estoy buscando. En cuanto al enlace que aportas Alexa, lamentablemente no funciona. Gracias igualmente.

Petar la cabeza me parece comprensible y ajustado al original. Sigo abierta a más sugerencias, por supuesto. Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

No comprendo.

No hay un sólo insulto, ni una sola palabrota, en la frase que copié de un cuento de delincuentes.

Meter una manga de trucos/un par de trucos es pegarle a alguien en lenguaje _cheli_. 
El enlace era a un hilo de _cheli_ de WR.


----------



## HippoManiac

Partirle el culo a alguien.


----------



## María Madrid

alexacohen said:


> No comprendo.
> 
> No hay un sólo insulto, ni una sola palabrota, en la frase que copié de un cuento de delincuentes.


En ningún momento he dicho que fueras tú quien haya incluido insultos. Si miras, insultos en este hilo hay para dar y tomar, entiendo que será por eso de dar énfasis a la expresión, pero yo preguntaba sólo por la expresión "dar una paliza", no cómo vulgarizarla con improperios, que estaban tomando más protagonismo que la expresión de la consulta. 

La única parte que te dirigía específicamente era sobre el enlace que pusiste más arriba y no me funcionaba, me daba mensaje de error. Ahora sí funciona perfectamente. Gracias. 

Hippo: ¿Se dice partirle el culo a alguien en Andalucía? Aquí en Madrid es otra cosa muy diferente. Si en otras zonas de España se entiende como pegar a alguien, os agradecería que me lo confirmárais. Saludos,


----------



## Magazine

Otras sugerencias

partirle la cara 

partirle el careto

machacarle la cabeza

romperle la crisma


----------



## alexacohen

María Madrid said:


> En ningún momento he dicho que fueras tú quien haya incluido insultos.


Dijiste que no habías comprendido el muy marginal lenguaje de mi post, así pues, creí preferible aclarar que no había ningún insulto ni palabrota.


> Hippo: ¿Se dice partirle el culo a alguien en Andalucía? Aquí en Madrid es otra cosa muy diferente. Si en otras zonas de España se entiende como pegar a alguien, os agradecería que me lo confirmárais.


Sí, es como dice Hippo. Se puede usar en ese sentido.


----------



## falbala84

María Madrid said:


> Hippo: ¿Se dice partirle el culo a alguien en Andalucía? Aquí en Madrid es otra cosa muy diferente. Si en otras zonas de España se entiende como pegar a alguien, os agradecería que me lo confirmárais. Saludos,



No soy Hippo pero espero que te sirva mi opinión  

Aquí "Partirse el culo" es desternillarse de la risa, y "partirle/romperle el culo a alguien" se entiende por pegarle, pero _se entiende_ (por películas y demás), no se usa. Las que se usan, pues... "dar una somanta/manta de palos", "pegar/dar una paliza (de mil pavos)". Esas son las más comunes, pero tampoco es que me mueva por ambientes marginales..


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Un poco tarde, pero en general casi todas las que te ha dado podrían valer. Yo me quedo con la de dar hostias hasta en el carnet de identidad. Otras que podrían valer sería algo así como "ir a por XXX y arreglarle la cara/dejarle la cara como un mapa".

Respecto a la discusión de "manga de trucos" por aquí se entendería supongo, pero usaríamos más una expresión del tipo "dar una tupa de mecos".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias por vuestras sugerencias. 

Me resulta curioso lo que dices Falbala, porque en Madrid sí se usa "partirle el culo a alguien" pero no con el sentido de pegar, pensé que en Andalucía sería igual. Partirse el culo también se usa aquí en el mismo sentido de partirse de risa.

Antpax... no sé cómo lo haces! Mil gracias por tus propuestas. Muy cañís, ¡qué duda cabe!

Saludos,


----------



## Naticruz

María, me permito sugerirte *una zurra.
*Mejores saludos de 
Naticruz


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas gracias Nati! Efectivamente es una expresión muy coloquial, aunque ni muy violenta ni muy marginal, es casi como decir azotaina. Saludos,


----------



## ryba

María Madrid said:


> Necesito una expresión similar a la del título pero que sea muy barriobajera para España.


Hola, María, ¿cómo estás?

Se me ocurrió *cagar a palos*, creo que podría servir en el contexto que citas pero estoy casi totalmente convencido que es una expresión argentina... Así que no te ayudé mucho, jej.

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias igualmente Ryba!! Saludos,


----------



## falbala84

ryba said:


> Se me ocurrió *cagar a palos*, creo que podría servir en el contexto que citas pero estoy casi totalmente convencido que es una expresión argentina... Así que no te ayudé mucho, jej.


Sí, es una expresión argentina


----------



## Argótide

María Madrid said:


> Muchas gracias Nati! Efectivamente es una expresión muy coloquial, aunque ni muy violenta ni muy marginal, es casi como decir azotaina. Saludos,



¡Hey!, ¿qué tal?  Un comentario nomás.  Aunque "azotaina" (palabra que desconocía) se entiende qué significa (por su raíz "azot"), quise ir a ver la definición en el DRAE y me pareció bastante curiosa (sobre todo si uno no conoce las acepciones coloquiales de "zurra"):

*azotaina**.*
* 1.     * f. coloq. Zurra de azotes.



Yo creía que las definiciones de las voces de un diccionario no deberían contener términos coloquiales para definirlas. 

¡Salúos'


----------



## semillas

Bilma said:


> partir la madre.....¿o es muy mexicana la frase?



sí


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, se trata de una expresión barriobajera para España, pero a falta de más contexto, puedo suponer que el jefe de la banda es un chileno.
> Si así fuera, este diría algo así como: “_¡Quiero que agarren a ese hue’ón y le saquen la *cresta*!... ¡Déjenlo pa’ la cagá!_”
> Saludos.



Yo creo que te quedó suave la frase para ser lumpen chileno, Vampiro. La frase más acertada sería:

“_¡Quiero que agarren a ese hueón y le saquen la *chucha*!... ¡Déjenlo pa’ la cagá!_”.

Mi humlide aporte.


----------



## Doraemon-

Moler a hostias, partir la cara, reventar a palos... 
Quizá un poco pasadas de moda: dar una somanta [de] palos, dejar hecho un cristo, dar/meter [una buena] leña, zurrar de lo lindo...


----------

